# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  الى دعات الديمقراطية صوت العراق ينادي

## الاستاذاحمد

*الى دعات الديمقراطية صوت العراق ينادي*

*بعد القضاء على نظام صدام المجرم الدكتاتوري جاء بدلا عنه النظام الأمريكي الناطق والممثل الشرعي الوحيد باسم الديموقراطية والقضاء على الإرهاب في العالم كما يقولون الامريكان وهم.
الذين يسهرون على امن وامان الشعوب والقضاء على الإرهاب في العالم فنحن نسال الحكومة الامريكية الديمقراطية هل السكوت عن الجرائم التي تحصل بحق الأبرياء نساء ورجالا من ابناء الشعب العراقي هي إحدى فروض الديموقراطية التي منحتموها للحكومة العراقية وهل هذه الدكتاتوريات الجديدة التي تفتك بالشعب هي مشروعكم الديمقراطي العالمي وهل تعلمون ان الشعب العراقي اصبح لا يتجرأ على لفظ كلمة الحق وهل تعلمون ان الشعب العراقي لايستطيع ان يندد بالجرائم التي تحصل في بحق النساء والرجال والاطفال والشيوخ ولايستطيع ان يخرج في تظاهرات للمطالبة بحقوقه المشروعة من خدمات وعيش كريم مثل باقي الشعوب وذالك لأنه يواجه بالاعتقال والتعذيب والضرب والتنكيل وحتى القتل وهكذا يستمر مسلسل الكوابيس الدموية والمصيبة أن الشعب ضائع بين صرعات دكتاتورية متعددة ومن شدة الرعب ومن حالة الخوف ترى الشعب كالموتى فيا ايتها الحكومة الامريكية الديمقراطية 
هل أنتم نيام ام في غيبوبة عما يجري من ظلم وفساد من الحكومة التي جأتم بها الى العراق هل ديموقراطيتكم هي سفك الدماء وتكميم الافواه وتغييب الاصوات الوطنية ام انكم ترضون بهذه الافعال الستم انتم اصحاب الشعارات الرنانه بانكم المنقذين للشعوب المظلومة من الطواغيت فاين انتم اليوم من الشعب العراقي وما يجري عليه من انتهاكات اين انتم من الجوع والبطاله والخوف وعدم الامن والامان والتهديد والترويع والتهجير ومصادرة الحريات وسلب الارادة وسرقة الثروات ونهب الخيرات وقتل المتظاهرين وسجن المتظاهرين وتعذيب المتظاهرين وتغييب رجالات العراق الوطنيين وغتيالهم وكل هذا هو ما يحصل في العراق وعلى شعب العراق وانتم رايتم بأم اعينكم ما جرى على المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير في 25 شباط الذين طالبوا بالاصلاح وتوفير الخدمات والعيش الرغيد بماذا وجوهوا وما جرى وشهدناه على الفضائيات في هذه الفترة على المتظاهرين من انصار رجل الدين العراقي السيد محمود الصرخي الحسني وهم شريحة ليست بقليلة من ابناء الشعب العراقي وما جرى عليهم من اعتقالات وضرب وحتى احرقة مكاتبهم وجوامعهم وغيبة مرجعيتهم لأنها دائما تطالب بتوفير العيش الكريم للشعب العراقي المظلوم ولا تفرق بين أي طائفة من طوائف الشعب فنحن نطالبكم باسم ديمقراطيتكم وحريتم ان تتدخلون و تنقذون الشعب العراقي من الدكتاتوريات الجديدة المجرمة كما خلصتم الشعب العراقي سابقا من دكتاتورية صدام المجرم لكي تثبتوا انكم اصحاب الديمقراطية ومطبقوها 


*



*العراق \ بغداد اطلاق الرصاص و القنابل الصوتية والاعتداء على المتظاهرين في ساحة التحرير 25 شباط*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtGmblJ5LtY*
*http://www.al-hasany.com/vb/showthread.php?t=312137*
*الاعتداء على تظاهرة سلمية لأنصار رجل الدين العراقي السيد الصرخي الحسني*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8J4uI36dG8&feature=relmfu*
*
بقلم*
*الاستاذ احمد الياسري*
*

*

----------

